# If you could make your own personality theory how would it be?



## attic

I have not figured things out yet 

I think some clues or trails I will follow for a few more years are:
-night and morning people and there between - this is different through the life, but also in our DNA, and it has an effect on personality, in 16 personalities, NP relates to night and SJ to morning.
-intelligence an low latent inhibition as a two dimensional spectrum - one give you a lot of material to work with, the other give you processing power to work with it, if you have a lot of both you might be a genius, if only getting lots of influx but not able to deal with it you might go mad, if high intelligence but high latent inhibition you might be wise but not creative, and then there is all between, from the eccentric artist to the scientist who doesn't see the possibilities to the projectworker that gets periodically stressed out and stops functioning, to the person modest in both ways but where it fits so they are very stable and sane.
-masculine vs feminine, or some aspect of it, might not use those words, not sure, but both the politics and gender discussion recently and the Fisher-test about hormones and personality seems to point to possibilities in this area, that I would like to figure out.
-some kind of social scale... I am not sure how, perhaps two of them? like there is I/E and F/T in mbti both relating to social aspects in some ways, but I think it is so muddled, I would like something clearer, separate things out a bit.
-how much one think in ingroup and outgroup perhaps, and how one sees individuality/collective and spheres of responsibility...those might all be different points, not sure. But I think there is an important aspect here. Like the people who would kill 2 billion people that are strangers, to save their family (scarily many I think...) or not. This is very different ways to think, I think it matters in how we structure societies.
-I think the NP-- SJ difference in mbti is very clear, and perhaps that would be some point, but perhaps it would fall under some of the other points... I am not sure
-I think there is something perhaps is closest in TJ compared to FP? of focus and categorizing in clear compartments versus more unclear borders and concepts, things floating, but also connecting more. Both having their virtues, but perhaps often more depending on task (sometimes it might be good to have a team where both are represented though, even if it can be clashes) I think this is an important difference in how people think that I see in people. It might in part relate to some of the above points though.
-Something perhaps a bit like Fi-Fe too... but not completely. Perhaps also Ti-Te. Before I had heard about mbti I thought about it like the glue people and the people that made sure we were not getting too much off course. I think there might be a group-dynamics aspect to this that might be evolutionary. How we react to influence, how we use it. There is value to conformity, to some extent, for group cohesiveness, and even to work towards new things, for progress, that people agree on a direction and make a go for it, that the roof is high enough to voice ideas in a topic without the opposition putting you down (think of separatist spaces, or just an organisation around a topic where people are free to talk and persue their goal without people constantly opposing them). But it can also become groupthink, and it can start to spiral down into collective madness(sect-y religion comes to mind). So the off course watchers are good to prevent that I think, they will not always know best in any way, some might suggest going in the totally wrong direction, but they won't be able to sway the rest to follow their advice, usually only when it rings true to people will the direction start to change. But that is all more about the effects... 
-perhaps also something about looking at structures, and where if so, if more focus on the roots or the twigs of the tree? seeing the close network clearly or the vast one blurily?

There are of course many more aspects to people, but I think I will stop there, these feel connected in some way, or like they give clues to one perspective of personlity, perhaps mostly to do with our place in the group, what we bring to it, how it fits to get a makeup that is wellrounded, or not. About influence and conflict and cooperation.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Intergrate MBTI & Enneagram. Have _more tritype _possibilities for Enneagram.
Include subtypes of each 16P types.
So there might end up being like 40 different personalities 🤣. But heavily specific.

For an Enneagram test I got 7-9-1, however apparently it's not even a "real" tritype which I think is hogwwash. Every number combination should be possible.


----------



## Eset

*



If you could make your own personality theory how would it be?

Click to expand...

*I wouldn't make a system that tries to pin people down into categories.
If I were to make something I would make something called The Struggle.

In this system I would have several forms of struggles that people live with, their coping mechanism, and methods of disintegration. I would use this system as a form of improving yourself.

People will first be presented by a selection of things they may struggle with, they are not bound by one struggle, it will show how these struggles may manifest in themselves as a way to identify with them. Then it would show healthy ways to cope with these struggles.

I would like to distinguish this from mental illness or things you can find in the DSM. Because, they may as well just seek professional help if that's the case. I suppose this would be for things that professionals may not recognize.

Struggles may be things like:

Issues with creating and maintaining relationships
Issues with organizing and managing time
Issues with self-awareness and introspection
Issues with memories and recollection
etc.


----------

